# شركة أمنية تمثل العراق لأول مرة



## امجدالمهندس (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شركة أمنية تمثل العراق لأول مرة في معرض جيتكس العالمي في دبي

العراق – علي الطريحي

تنطلق فعاليات اسبوع جيتكس للتقنية –  gitex 2011 التي ينظمها مركز دبي التجاري العالمي في التاسع من شهر تشرين الاول لعام 2011 ويستمر لمدة خمسة ايام ، بمشاركة شركة امنية للاتصالات اللاسلكية التي تمثل العراق في هذا المحفل كأول شركة عراقية تعرض منتجاتها في هذا المعرض الدولي؛ كما يجتذب هذا الحدث الفريد جمهور ضخم من المشتركين لأجهزة تكنولوجيـا المعلومات والمهنييـن والمهتمين بالتكنولوجيا والطلبة وكذلك التجار الإقليميين الباحثين عن أحدث المستجـدات والابتكارات التقنية، والصفقات التجارية. وبوصفه حدث المستهلكين الأكثر شهرة وشعبيـة في المنطقة في مجال تكنولوجيا المعلومات كما انه منصة مثالية لإطلاق أفضل العروض الخاصة في مجالات الاتصالات والتكنولوجيا ومنتجات الترفيه.
قال المدير التنفيذي لشركة امنية المهندس عارف البهاش ان (من دواعي الفخر والسرور ان تكون شركة امنية ممثل العراق الوحيد ولاول مرة في هذه المحافل الدولية، حيث لم يكن للعراق اي مشاركة سابقا في عالم الابتكارات والاختراعات الدولية وتتشرف شركة امنية بتقديم هذه المنتجات الجديدة باسم العراق وهي منتجات صممت وطورت في قسم البحث والتطوير في شركة امنية وبايدي الكوادر العراقية المتميزة . ويضيف البهاش ان (هذا الحدث والذي يسري فيه نبض قطاع تقنية المعلومات والاتصالات ويتردد بين جنباته صدى الأعمال الحقيقية، هو الحدث الوحيد في المنطقة الذي يجمع اكثر عن 3,500 عارض محلي ودولي بأكثر من 136,000 زائر من المختصين في القطاع التقني).
وقال مدير قسم البحث والتطوير في شركة امنية الدكتور علاء الجبوري ان (مشاركة شركة امنية للاتصالات في مؤتمر معرض جايتكس العالمي هو اول تمثيل للعراق في هذا المجال العملي والتقني والعالمي، حيث يعنى هذا الحدث السنوي بعرض اخر ماتوصلت اليه التكنولوجيا في مجال الاتصالات والمعلومات وتكشف فيه اكبر الشركات العالمية النقاب عن اخر اختراعاتها ومنتجاتها الجديدة ويمثل هذا المعرض سباق تكنلوجي وعلمي تتنافس فيه اكبر الشركات المصنعة العالمية مثل مايكروسوف انتل وهواوي وتوشيبا وibm وسامسونج وغيرها)، ويضيف الجبوري ان المشاركة لهذا العام ستكشف شركة فيه امنية النقاب عن اثنين من احدث منتجاتها التي تم تطويرها وتصنيعها بايدي عراقية 100% وهي منظومة امنية لتعقب المركبات بمواصفات جديدة وبتقنية ثورية يتم تطبيقها لاول مرة في العالم بما يتناسب مع المتطلبات العراقية والمنتج الثاني هو هاتف امنية الافتراضي المتطور.
ويشير الجبوري ان شركة امنية لديها خدمات كبيرة من مشاريع البحث والتطوير والابتكارات التي تعمل عليها الان ليتم الكشف عنها في المعارض العالمية القادمة اضافة لاستمرار الشركة بتوسيع رقعة خدماتها في مختلف محافظات العراق ضمن تقنيات الجيل الثالث من الاتصالات المتنقلة الحديثة، وعلى مستوى مؤتمر جايتكس العالمي فان شركة امنية تلعب دور مهم الان لتشجيع باقي الشركات ومراكز البحث والمخترعين العراقيين للمشاركة بشكل اوسع في السنوات القادمة وزيادة حجم المشاركة العراقية وسيتم عقد اجتماع على هامش المؤتمر بين وفد شركة امنية وسفارة العراق في ابو ظبي وقنصلية العراق في دبي مع ادارة معرض جايتكس لغرض توفير دعم اكبر للشركات العراقية، مؤكداً ان هدف شركته هو حجز قطاع منفصل خاص بالشركات العراقية القادمة ورفع اسم العراق عاليا في المحافل العلمية والتكنلوجية بعدما كانت حكرا على الدول المتطورة والمتقدمة. 
ومن الجدير بالذكر ان هذا المعرض الذي سيقام في دبي ستشارك في فعالياته كبرى الشركات المتخصصة في الإلكترونيات لتقديم أحدث إصداراتها من الأجهزة الالكترونية كالأجهزة اللوحية والتلفزيونات وأجهزة الحاسوب المحمولة والهواتف الذكية، وايضا كل من بوز وفيرجن ميجاستور ونوكيا، في حين تعود علامات تجارية عالمية عدّة للمشاركة في المعرض، مثل إتش تي سي، وإنتل، وباناسونيك، وجيه في سي، وديل، ورِم- بلاك بيري، وسامسونج، وسانديسك، وكانون، ولينوفو، وناكاميتشي، وهيوليت باكارد، وويستيرن ديجيتال. كما يشارك هذا العام كذلك، أبرز الموزعين الإقليميين وشركات البيع بالتجزئة مثل اتصالات، وآي ستايل، وإي- سيتي، وإي فور يو، وإي ماكس، وبلج- إنس، وتتش مايت، وجاكيز إلكترونيكس، وجمبو إلكترونيكس، وجيكاي للألعاب، ودو، وشرف دي جي، وكومبيو مي.​ 
​


----------



## acer.7 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## حمدكوم (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر استاذ علي على هذه الاسهامة والتعريف بشركة امنية
نتمني للاستاذ علي ولشركة امنية التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## sike10 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اين شركة امنية من اتصالنا وكلمات؟؟ او اسياسيل ولو ان اسياسيل من مشغلات الجي اس ام. اخيرا اخشى ان يكون هاتف امنية الجديد من صناعة هواوي!


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

